# anyone up for an arkansas meet?



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i know there are a few arkansans on here and surely some people from the lousianna, mississippi, tennessee, missouri, and oklahoma areas near the border would want to come. anyone game?


----------



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

I would be very interested. I am just getting back into mobile audio after a 10 year hiatus, so I would be interested in whats going on.


----------



## bcutshall (Apr 5, 2007)

depending on how far from the tx border, i might be down for something.


----------



## forty5cal1911 (Sep 11, 2006)

How long of a drive from Nashville/Franklin, TN? Where in Arkansas? I'd be game.


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

Im damn near in AR, but I doubt Ill be abkle to go on a weekend, as I work over nights, and weekends


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

depending on the location, i might be game.


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

i might be in depending on the time and day
arkansas isnt THAT far from me, although i think we should hold it right here in mississippi just so i dont have to drive.
i know theres at least 2 of us diyma members here in jackson, and i know a couple people in town that would be interested in a meet.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Well i would be in and would love for other states to be able to make the trip......where in state are we looking to have it? Also who is stepping up to host this meeting if audio fiends?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

as for hosting, whoever can come up with the best place. i'd think a local park, a grill (i'd bring that) and enough burgers to choke a mule would be appropriate. really it would all come down to which general area the most people would be coming from as far as location. i'm not against driving out of state for a meet since i can take a personal day on friday and make the drive for a saturday way out of town. naturally, the later in the summer it got the further up north the better would be optimal in hopes of cooler temps.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Make one in Nashville and I'll be there.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

memphis would probably be more centralized if we could get 10+ people to show.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

are you crazy....little rock is the spot....


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'd be up for a drive to memphis


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> are you crazy....little rock is the spot....


 

and i agree with joe about memphis being a good place. anyone for ribs?


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

id definitely do memphis, more centralized, 3 hours from me which means im down


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Well hell if we are going to say memphis, lets just do* Tunica *and call it a day!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i don't gamble but that doesn't mean i wouldn't be down for stuffing my face out there.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

depending on if I am not working I would be up for it.


----------

